# 22 panga build



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Following.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone have any great ideas on a protective coating or wax I can apply to the trailer to keep it from oxidizing some over time. Mainly talking about the main beams and crossmember beans.


----------



## Sparkerdawg (Jan 3, 2021)

That’s one good looking trailer


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I use clear paint in a rattle can (actually took about 3) to coat a new trailer. Seemed to help, but I didn't own it long enough for a long-term evaluation. A heavy coat of paste or liquid wax would probably do just as well.

Good luck with the build. I'll be following your progress.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I would think some spray on car wax would help keep the trailer new looking for a while. I have one of their trailers and after about it year its looking a little dull, but not bad. I probably should clean it up a bit.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Subscribed...spray it with a wax. Call Chemical Guys...I'm sure they have a product that will work


----------



## MGdave (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks great


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see these build take form.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Well supposedly its finally shipping from Mexico this Friday so hopefully get it home next week sometime. Then the fun begins.

Pretty boring stuff going on lately just collecting parts. 

Today i decided to rip the bandaid off and order the lithium's for the trolling motor setup. I had it narrowed down to Ionic, Amped outdoors, and lithium pro's. I was leaning towards amped due to the extra 10 AH per battery, but while surfing prices today I noticed Lithium Pro's dropped their 12v 50AH almost $200 to a price of $278 a piece with free shipping so I went ahead and picked up 3 of them to create my 36V bank. Hopefully they work out and they will save about 60 lbs over my old group 27 lead acids. Still going to use a lead acid for my starting battery though.









TM2250 12.8V 50Ah Lithium Ion Battery


TM2250 12.8V 50Ah Lithium Ion Battery Perfect for kayaks! 12.8V 50Ah (640 Whr) 115 Reserve Minutes BCI Group 22NF size, 8.98"x5.43"x8.19" 19.4 lbs The TM2250 is an upgrade for BCI group 22NF lead acid batteries. It is intended for use with 12V trolling motors and 12V marine electronics...




lithiumpros.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was not expecting that battery to be 19 pounds


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

You expected lighter? Amped outdoors is around 14 I think. So on the heavy side for lithium but exponentially lighter than lead acid and has a much smaller footprint which is what I wanted to minimize center console width.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Anyone have any great ideas on a protective coating or wax I can apply to the trailer to keep it from oxidizing some over time. Mainly talking about the main beams and crossmember beans.


The anodization on the trailer should hold up really well on its own. I'd hit the following points with whatever corrosion blocker tickles your fancy:

Welds on the aluminum
Holes drilled through the aluminum
Cut ends of any beams
Hardware (all hardware, especially ground points)
Galvanized components
Anywhere that two components are touching (especially if they are dissimilar metals)

Won't keep it 100% perfect, but those should be the major offenders from a corrosion standpoint, unless I've forgotten some. The anodization on the aluminum beam surfaces usually seems to hold up well with normal washing unless you hit with an acid (or go through it, such as cutting/drilling/welding).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> You expected lighter? Amped outdoors is around 14 I think. So on the heavy side for lithium but exponentially lighter than lead acid and has a much smaller footprint which is what I wanted to minimize center console width.


Yes I expected lighter for that AH but 19 pounds is definitely much lighter than the alternatives. That hull will eat that little bit no problem. Looking forward to this!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I paid $700 each for ReLion 50Ah that weigh 15# in March 2018.

Thats a great deal on lithium batteries.

recommend the power mania onboard charger


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I paid $700 each for ReLion 50Ah that weigh 15# in March 2018.
> 
> Thats a great deal on lithium batteries.
> 
> recommend the power mania onboard charger


Mike will that power mania charger charge lithium and lead acid/agm at the same time?

Im likely going with a traditional lead acid/agm for starting battery, then have lithiums for the troller. Since they will all be mounted in the center console I am planning on one 4 bank charger to control them all.

I had a dual pro 4 bank on my last skiff which was really nice but was crazy heavy and about $200-300 more than the NOCO gen5 pro 4 bank charger that seems to be popular right now.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Can't wait to see this come together!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Apparently math is hard. Battery came in at 14.1 lbs.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

So 5lbs lighter than you thought??? SCORE!!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

She is finally in transit, with a hopeful pick up this Friday.

One surprise from the teaser pics they sent were that it has a totally different stringer grid then I have seen in a 22' imemsa. It is way beefier and a little taller. The good part is this should make it much easier to put a floor in it and make a much cleaner end product with a little more gunnel space. It also could sway me to put a fish box in one of these compartments.


----------



## Prairie Pescador (4 mo ago)

texasag07 said:


> Well supposedly its finally shipping from Mexico this Friday so hopefully get it home next week sometime. Then the fun begins.
> 
> Pretty boring stuff going on lately just collecting parts.
> 
> ...


Do you mind me asking how/where you had the boat shipped? I have a 16’ panga on Isla Holbox that I would ship back to anywhere in the states if I could. Thanks.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Boat was pick up as imemsa factory in Mexico then will be delivered to Mississippi. I’m buying through and importer that order direct from manufacturer. So probably not much help for you. Post a question in the general discussion section as I know of at least two members who have shipped boats to Mexico.

To be honest I’m not sure I would go this route again as it’s been kinda a mess. My boat was originally supposed to get here 2-3 weeks early, then was delayed and is now about 1.5 months late. It has been stuck in customs for like 2 plus weeks and is supposed to be shipped today.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Well let’s get this thing rolling.

Custom trailer worked out great so far with regards to how low boat sits on it. Alot of the panga trailers I have seen have the boat Sit above the trailer fenderwell so I had them make the trailer a little wider with different cross braces.

Sits well inside the fenderwell.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Began mocking up a console today to get rough dimensions and see how much room I need for my batteries and steering/rigging.

I will build cardboard interior pieces next to get a better feel for dimensions and wether I can put a cap on it.

I will likely build a plywood console next so I can have motor installed to drive it some
and see where hull wants the weight.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

texasag07 said:


> Began mocking up a console today to get rough dimensions and see how much room I need for my batteries and steering/rigging.
> 
> I will build cardboard interior pieces next to get a better feel for dimensions and wether I can put a cap on it.
> 
> ...


I know these things run with minimal power but I don't think she'll plane with that power jk. Looks awesome you'll love the Panga I've had one about a year.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Haha for sure, that’s to keep the 2 year old happy while I’m working on stuff haha. He has to have something to steer.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Got my canopy put up over boat to attempt to keep leaves and water out had to use another tarp to cover bow as I couldn’t find a 22-24’ canopy without spending a fortune. Also added two harborfreight led shop lights and a couple power strips. 

While readjusting trainer bunks to get them right I noticed the quality employees in Mexico didn’t even worry about installing the drain plug in the center so that a little annoying.
























View attachment 224344


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

So next question for the fiberglass pro’s. The stringer grid is super beefy but it isn’t level there are high spots and low spots in quite a 

For small spots I will probably grind down stringers a little and add thickened resin to smaller lows.

So I assume the right way to address the larger lows before putting a floor in it I need to grind off thefactory gelcoat and add some more glass layers to it to get it near flat.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll let others chime in, but I'd be tempted to use thickened resin with some mini fibers and build it up. It's just going to have downward forces on it.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I’ve got a new center console with a built-in livewell/cooler that I bought from Panga. I’m no longer using it for my project and it may be a good fit for yours. I’m in Florida though… so shipping would probably be a bear.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Matt but I will be going with a custom size console to fit all my batteries.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

So electrical is one of my weaker areas in this process. Can you all take a look at my trolling motor wiring diagram and give a thumbs up or down.

The main question I have is can I use a 3 position battery cutoff switch to send power to either the front or the rear power pux mount and turn it off for charging the batteries. Typically you have a battery attached to each one of the lugs on a 3 position battery switch then a single output going to your equipment, but I want to use it in reverse so that I can simplify my system and only use one 50 amp breaker for the whole system. Does the battery cutoff switch care which way I send power?

I will have 3-12v lithium's in the center console power a 36v Rhodan, and I will have a power pux mount on the front and rear of the boat. I want to be able to isolate which pux has power and also be able to turn a knob and kill power to both pux so I can charge the batteries without damaging the trolling motor.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

To test the theory tonight I took a single on/off battery switch I had and wired it conventionally of course it worked as it should. Then I reversed the input and output leads and it still worked correctly with the on position allowing current to flow through the switch. So it should. Work fine on the multi position battery switch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasag07 said:


> So electrical is one of my weaker areas in this process. Can you all take a look at my trolling motor wiring diagram and give a thumbs up or down.
> 
> The main question I have is can I use a 3 position battery cutoff switch to send power to either the front or the rear power pux mount and turn it off for charging the batteries. Typically you have a battery attached to each one of the lugs on a 3 position battery switch then a single output going to your equipment, but I want to use it in reverse so that I can simplify my system and only use one 50 amp breaker for the whole system. Does the battery cutoff switch care which way I send power?
> 
> ...


I am not an electrician by any means so I’m not sure but an easy way to charge your batteries and not remove the trolling motor is just remove the pins and slide the power pux forward just enough to disconect it while charging.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah the whole point of this is to not have to screw with undoing trolling motor at all. Just reach into console to turn a switch and done. The charge cord will be plugged into console next to switch so it’s a one stop shop plugging it in. 

For me that seems easier than the other methods I have used in the past either popping breaker or unplugging troller. Either methods still gets you there.


----------



## sgiberson (May 31, 2012)

Great project. Pangas are cool skiffs


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

texasag07 said:


> Yeah the whole point of this is to not have to screw with undoing trolling motor at all. Just reach into console to turn a switch and done. The charge cord will be plugged into console next to switch so it’s a one stop shop plugging it in.
> 
> For me that seems easier than the other methods I have used in the past either popping breaker or unplugging troller. Either methods still gets you there.


Turning the switch off does not break the neutral/ground. I've read that you need to totally disconnect the troller from the battery while charging. That's something you may want to recheck. I have a plug and receptacle on my trolling motor so that I can just unplug the motor while charging.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I will have to call them to double check but looking at the manual I should be good. 
“
Trolling motor must be disconnected from power source (ie. trolling motor
plug or circuit breaker) when charging or stored at end of day. Failure to power down can result in damage that is not covered under warranty.”

thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Console is about 80 percent fleshed out in cardboard. I’m still playing with some gps mounting ideas. 

Also testing some paint combos. Upper left is my favorite right now. I need to get it out in sun and look at it with white hull. Green will be base color with hatteras off white for non skid/accents.

@Chris Morejohn should approve the toddler is testing the ability to hide in center console.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Core also arrived, hopefully get glass and coosa next week and get started getting itchy.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I like top right and bottom left colors.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

texasag07 said:


> She is finally in transit, with a hopeful pick up this Friday.
> 
> One surprise from the teaser pics they sent were that it has a totally different stringer grid then I have seen in a 22' imemsa. It is way beefier and a little taller. The good part is this should make it much easier to put a floor in it and make a much cleaner end product with a little more gunnel space. It also could sway me to put a fish box in one of these compartments.
> 
> ...


So exciting!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Rough console dimensions built out of plywood mounted my steering, cut rigging tubes and checked fit of batteries. Once I mount my fuse panel and breaker I will likely take it to the motor dealer and have them install the motor. I am not 100 percent I love with console height aesthetically so I will likely pull boat out of tarp this weekend. To see if in full and possibly shorten or rework the shape.

Plan is to run a group 24lead acid starting battery and the 3- lithium 12’s for the troller. I built console with enough room to run a group 27 battery shown here in case I want a little extra reserve capacity since I am only running on battery.

PVC core, coosa, and glass have arrived along with one gallon of resin to get me going on some small projects while I await my larger order of resin.


----------

